
Announcing Dart 2.1 - timsneath
https://medium.com/dartlang/announcing-dart-2-1-improved-performance-usability-9f55fca6f31a
======
markdog12
> we’re looking into our support for Unicode strings

What does that mean exactly?

~~~
xxgreg
[https://github.com/dart-lang/language/issues/34](https://github.com/dart-
lang/language/issues/34)

